# Hello from Italy



## basilio (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello guys,
I was reading this forum and I just wanted to respond to another member, but I believed it could be a good thing to write a brief presentation of myself, at first.

I'm 47 now, I use to build plastic models since I was 10yo, mainly in 1/72 and 1/48; I haven't enough time/patience to do superdetails.
I live in Italy, near Roma (and very close to the Air Force Museum, if someone should need assistance from there).

What else... oh yes, I can read english and I hope to write it in an understandable way. If this not happens... please forgive me

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, basilio!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome form England, and there's no problem with your English. Most of us here can speak and write English, but we are better at Gibberish !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice to have you aboard. Your English is fine, better than some of ours!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 19, 2014)

G'day mate from almost the bottom of the world. Nice to have you on board and I have read your wonderful offer to Jim (Capt. Vick) who I'm sure will be delighted with the offer.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome from California!

Really enjoyed visiting Italy a couple years ago, especially Herculaneum (Ercolano) although my Fiancee favors Venice and knows where every single shoe shop is


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome my friend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

g'day mate welcome from down under!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum Basilio! Your English is excellent sir.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to the institution Basilio, your English is far better than my Italian..!

Looking forward to see some of your work....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## basilio (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you all for this warm welcome! It's nice to see a lot of different countries here 





Airframes said:


> Welcome form England, and there's no problem with your English. Most of us here can speak and write English, but we are better at Gibberish !



My first english lesson here: I had to go on the web and to learn what "Gibberish" is 






GrauGeist said:


> Welcome from California!
> 
> Really enjoyed visiting Italy a couple years ago, especially Herculaneum (Ercolano) although my Fiancee favors Venice and knows where every single shoe shop is



I know the feeling in Venice...  





Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the institution Basilio...
> 
> Looking forward to see some of your work....


 I'd like to share some of my model pics... which is the right section to do that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here you go mate!

Your Completed Kits


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2014)

G'day mate and welcome to the family


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!! Hide the vino when Lucky is around!


----------

